# Checked baggage



## Halsey (Nov 25, 2019)

Traveling Amtrak for holidays versus flying for first time. We will be on NE Regional Boston to Philly returning Trenton to Boston. How do I check and retrieve a bag and can one check bags in both Boston and Trenton? Can't seem to find this info on website other than size of bag that must be checked.


----------



## Qapla (Nov 25, 2019)

According to the Amtrak site "Detail" for Trenton - there is NO checked baggage






For Boston South





And Philly


----------



## zephyr17 (Nov 25, 2019)

No checked baggage at Trenton at all.

Philly and South Station both have checked baggage service.

BUT...
Checked baggage is not carried on most NE Regionals and Acelas. The only Regional that carries checked baggage is the overnight 66/67. If you check bags, they will be put on the overnight train and will be available the next morning.

Unless you are taking a steamer trunk, just carry on.


----------



## jebr (Nov 25, 2019)

Trenton does not have checked baggage service. At Philly and Boston, there is checked baggage service, but it can take up to an extra day (as there's only one train that carries it, and it runs overnight.)

That said, standard-sized checked luggage can be carried onto Amtrak and stored in a luggage rack, available at the end of each train car. Each one of those does count as one of your two pieces of luggage per person. Generally speaking, you can bring two pieces of luggage and then two smaller bags (think backpack, purse, etc.) and still be within the carry-on policy. I'd highly recommend that unless you have a lot of luggage or extremely large luggage.


----------



## Halsey (Nov 25, 2019)

Wow, glad I asked. Thanks for the replies. We are going for 10 days but can pack in one wheeled duffle 15x30x13. Do you think it will be allowed.? Would not know what to do if they said no!


----------



## Qapla (Nov 25, 2019)

> Amtrak baggage requirements allow passengers to carry on 2 bags. Bags cannot weigh more than 50 pounds, or be larger than 28” x 22” x 14” inches. In addition to the two carry-on bags, passengers are allowed to bring small items that do not count toward their carry-on total.




Unless someone pulls out a tape measure - you should be fine


----------



## PRR 60 (Nov 25, 2019)

Halsey said:


> Wow, glad I asked. Thanks for the replies. We are going for 10 days but can pack in one wheeled duffle 15x30x13. Do you think it will be allowed.? Would not know what to do if they said no!


Technically, the maximon size for a carryon bag is 28"x22"x14". Your bag is so close, I doubt anyone will question it. Even if they do, they charge an oversize bag fee ($20), but you and the bag still travel.


----------



## Qapla (Nov 25, 2019)

They seem to worry more about the weight then the dimensions when it is that close to size - at least they did with my duffel ... especially since they do not really see it until you are getting onto the train


----------



## daybeers (Nov 25, 2019)

The train will be extremely packed with all the holiday travel so I'm not sure if this is a possibility, but there is space at the end of the Northeast Regional Amfleet cars for luggage if it's too heavy for the overhead racks.


----------



## ehbowen (Nov 26, 2019)

Please note that you can check your luggage in advance at Philadelphia; if you do so the day before it will be put on the overnight train and will (should!) be waiting upon your arrival in Boston. "Should" because luggage misdirection sometimes happens, although not as frequently on Amtrak as on the airlines In My Experience. Always pack enough in your carry-on so that the trip does not turn into a disaster if you hit the jackpot.


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 26, 2019)

The crappy baggage service on the NEC has been a bugaboo of mine since the 80s. I've complained to Amtrak and their response was "most of our passengers are business travelers who don't have a lot of baggage." It was a crock then, and it's even more so now, with more people riding.


----------



## lordsigma (Nov 26, 2019)

I believe Trenton’s ticket office is staffed by state employees and not Amtrak employees thus not all standard Amtrak staffed station services are provided there. Generally if there’s an Amtrak staffed ticket office then at least baggage carrying assistance is usually offered.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Nov 26, 2019)

lordsigma said:


> I believe Trenton’s ticket office is staffed by state employees and not Amtrak employees thus not all standard Amtrak staffed station services are provided there. Generally if there’s an Amtrak staffed ticket office then at least baggage carrying assistance is usually offered.



There is Amtrak personnel in TRE. However, they generally stay behind the ticket office. The station master may help out with a wheelchair but there is no scheduled assistance at TRE. I agree with checking your bag at PHL the day before if it is possible.

By the time you get on at TRE, that train will likely be packed. The luggage areas will already be full. That is when attention is drawn to oversize luggage.


----------



## lordsigma (Nov 26, 2019)

Thirdrail7 said:


> There is Amtrak personnel in TRE. However, they generally stay behind the ticket office. The station master may help out with a wheelchair but there is no scheduled assistance at TRE. I agree with checking your bag at PHL the day before if it is possible.
> 
> By the time you get on at TRE, that train will likely be packed. The luggage areas will already be full. That is when attention is drawn to oversize luggage.



I stand corrected - my apologies I was under the impression it was the same situation as Metropark.


----------



## neroden (Nov 30, 2019)

Palmetto said:


> The crappy baggage service on the NEC has been a bugaboo of mine since the 80s. I've complained to Amtrak and their response was "most of our passengers are business travelers who don't have a lot of baggage." It was a crock then, and it's even more so now, with more people riding.



Yeah, I wonder if we can make this a campaign again. It's an extreme crock at this point. Many of Amtrak's NEC passengers are not business travellers, *and* business travellers typically have more baggage than leisure travellers now. (After all, they have to carry fancy suits, laptops, etc... while leisure travellers can make do with T-shirts and sweatpants and a smartphone.)


----------

